# Evan Tanner Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was hoping someody could make me a simple Evan Tanner sig

I want this Quote included.

"What is it that is going to be on your mind when you're on your death bed? Will it be the tedious years of 9 to 5, or the memory of some great acheivement. Maybe a moment you stood in glory to the applause of millions."

And RIP Evan Tanner 1971-2008 

http://www.30minutesofblack.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/UFC51titlebelt1.JPEG

http://fightcoverage.com/video_images/evantanner.jpg Other pics can be used at makers discretion, im impartial about coulors for this one although Im quite fond of my current coulor.

Thanks in advance you guys always do great work and it greatly appreciated,

The add a graphic function isnt working for me sorry.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sorry bud but fill out the Template the right way

So that an artist can fill your request.

Thank You


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry NCC, last time I got a sig there wasnt a template just guidelines (which I think I followed)

The Request:

Evan Tanner Sig


Pics:



















Other pics ok, at artists discretion.


Title: Evan Tanner 1971 - 2008


Sub-Text: "What is it that is going to be on your mind when you're on your death bed? Will it be the tedious years of 9 to 5, or the memory of some great acheivement. Maybe a moment you stood in glory to the applause of millions."


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: any, partial to coulors in my current sig but all ok.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's something i did you can use if you want.

Here's a simple one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

raise01: Have I told you that I love you lately raise01: great work as always,


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice sweet sig..both look good


----------

